# Solange Knowles 'I Decided' - surprisingly good



## florabundance (Jun 7, 2008)

Quite a creative little video and i like that its different from beyonce - what does everybody think

YouTube - Solange Knowles-I Decided Official Video(HQ+Lyrics)!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 7, 2008)

I think she's trying to hard to be different from her sister, her clothing and music choices seems forced. Although  I do like the song, I don't think she will fare very well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

It was really hard for me to not start singing Martha and the Vandellas'  "Heatwave". I like it, and she's definitely trying to break away from her sister's shadow, and his father is determined to make her a singer at any cost, LOL. According to an interview i read a few months ago, the whole album will have this vibe. she used a live band for the whole thing, as well.


I don't wanna shine any negative vibes on her, because I actually like Solange, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 7, 2008)

The song is ok...I think she should have stayed in the spotlight when she first came out. I will check out the album though when its online for listening. I think the music would be great in the background of a funky cafe'.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I think she's trying to hard to be different from her sister, her clothing and music choices seems forced. Although I do like the song, I don't think she will fare very well._

 

I second that!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Too bad she is not British and was not related to Beyonce... this song would be a hit.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Too bad she is not British and was not related to Beyonce... this song would be a hit._

 




True!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

ehh...not feelin' it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_ehh...not feelin' it._

 
Ditto!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 8, 2008)

It's just 'meh, for me!  I hope she does okay with it though!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 9, 2008)

i does seem a little forced-it's like matthew knowles is forcing the dc members and solange into a certain niche in order to achieve success.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 9, 2008)

I never liked Solange...I just dont.

Or her "music"...ummm yeah: No. I'll pass.I dont care to hear the song or anything....I will pass, thanks. Not to be mean. She doesnt interest me at all


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

the only time i ever liked her look was when she was in dc's ''soldier'' video pregnant!lol she was cute pregnant. shes just blahh to me now though.she'll never be a beyonce in a million years.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Too bad she is not British and was not related to Beyonce... this song would be a hit._

 

TRUE!


----------

